# Looking for a club accepting new members



## northgahunter73 (Jan 19, 2016)

I am looking for a club in NorthWest or Central Georgia that is accepting new members for the 2016/2017 season.  I would prefer a club with a clubhouse of some sort for the social activities after a hunt.  I am willing to work on work days and willing to help with or make a website for the club.

I am a life long hunter and gun enthusiast who was a member of a club until the military and life pulled me away.


----------



## northgahunter73 (Jan 28, 2016)

Moving time.  And I will add that I would prefer a club that offers opportunity for deer and hogs.


----------



## westbrook (Jun 12, 2016)

I have a 500 acre club in Washington County. Camp with water and power. Clubhouse with fireplace. Have deer ducks, turkeys and predators. 7 acre pond. Beaverponds run thru middle of property. $700 per year and that includes water and power. My name is Ken Westbrook. My cell number is 478-232-6250 if you would like more info. Some seasons we have lots of hogs and some seasons a few


----------

